# Copper Head and Desert Horned Viper



## snakeseller (Dec 31, 2005)

Here are a few pics of some of my friends snakes



















Few babies he had...









Thanks
Mike


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

LOVE the copperhead! :mf_dribble: the horneds are really cool too!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> very nice mate


thats a dull looking copperhead, remember we were talking about it the other day


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah i remember mate maybe its about to shed


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

looks quite young too if you look the tail still has its juvenile colours most young copperheads look a bit dull imo


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

looking at copper head pics make me want 2 cry coz i cant have one lol!

ooh i think its gorgeous


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice Copperhead, but them baby Vipers eat large meals!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

whoa!


----------



## Dazzer (Jul 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> looks quite young too if you look the tail still has its juvenile colours most young copperheads look a bit dull imo


Copperheads don't lose the colour off the end of the tail.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Very nice Mike,the copperhead is one of my favourite snakes of all,and that one is just beautiful.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Copperheads don't lose the colour off the end of the tail.


they dont lose colour all together but they are born with yellow tales which fade to brown as they get older


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Doesn't look yellow to me! I could be wrong photo's are often deceiving but it doesn't _look_ young either, quite a nice sized snake I'd say


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

nice pics bud:2thumb:


----------

